# Should i hire my motorhome out or not?



## stuart1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking of trading my 1994 Hymer in for a new motorhome. I'm thinking of getting a new one and hiring it out to cover the costs.
Is this a viable idea, or could it end up being a complete head ache?

Also what motorhome manufacturer would be the best as i would want a good spares back up service to cover damages! and would not like to wait weeks to get parts.

Many thanks for everyones help

Stuart


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

You will hire it out and it will make you money, but will they treat it like it they owned it? I would not want to use mine if i knew 20 familys had slept in it.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

no cert not nobody will treat it like you will could cost you money with repairs insurance etc, plus the headache of manageing it, why not hire out the old one?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I trust you're not buying using finance?

If you are the finance company won't entertain any hiring for reward.

If you want to hire do it with a cheaper van that you can afford to lose if all goes pear shaped (which it may well do).


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

There's an interesting letter in the August MMM detailing someones experience of hiring out their MH. Worth a read!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We def wouldn't fancy hiring ours out, just couldn't bear the thought of other folk in our baby. I would be so worried what might happen to worktops, sinks etc etc


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I hire mine out through an agency who handle all the problems - it usually comes back cleaner than when we use it. The last hirer even felt bad about coming back with muddy feet and bought a door mat for it.

Don't buy an expensive model because that's what you want, you won't get any more rental back for it and the more there is, the more there is to go wrong.
Don't fit anything that the inexperienced can mess up: - awnings are such things - too easy to not realise the importance of strapping them down. 

Mine was bought to let out AND use ourselves and so has been equipped with things like mattress protectors etc.

A £1000 insurance excess and a £500 cash deposit has a dramatic effect on people's behavior.

To me it's just a machine, nothing to get to precious about.

When this one has made enough money and we have enough time to use one fully, then we will buy one just for us to use. Until then this one has to pay it's way.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

On a brand new van or used with a manufacturers warranty, hiring it out will invalidate the warranty.

Peter


----------



## stuart1 (Nov 22, 2008)

How much is the anual insurance premium for your motorhome if you want to hire it out? 

Stuart


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

stuart1 said:


> How much is the anual insurance premium for your motorhome if you want to hire it out?
> 
> Stuart


It depends if you buy an annual policy or do it on a hire by hire basis.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

We would not not let the family use it on their own let alone hire it out to strangers


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

NO 8O


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Lots of motorhomes at Glastonbury - a lot of them hired - would you be worried if that's where yours ended up?

Know a dealer who *was *hiring - couldn't pre-judge the customers - some brought them back better than they left others damaged them internally and externally. Won't do it again.

 
Keith


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Go with a good management company - there are other posts on this subject that help you pin point them.

Any vehicle we hire sub contract has owner stipulations and these are adhered to - we don't send ours to glastonbury, but if you wish to then it can go, but if you wish not - then it doesn't!! The choice is yours and we are trustworthy enough and honest enough to adhere to that.

There are stories about hire disasters as people have chosen the management companies that are rip off merchants that just want to sell them a vehicle, and don't care what or who they hire to. We target only families. They are heavily security checked, a process that scares off many! They pay a deposit and know the score, we fit intelligent trackers which monitor the vehicle 24-7 and notify us of any irractic driving, speeding, or if they divert from their destination - (ie head for a port!)

The vehicle is as safe as it can be, they full comp insurance, and the owners insurance are aware - which is very important!!

What you have to remember is, that vehicle will effectively be free! It will pay for itself in a few years quite easily. It may end up with the odd mark here and there, but just as easily had yourself been using it. You can get your own self drive hire insurance, but it comes at a cost, and the rest of the legal stuff is vastly expensive! 

A van costs us (all in) about £1500 a month to sit there doing nothing. This is why hire isn't cheap! If you are planning to hire your vehicle, think wisely when buying one - what you may love, another may be put off hiring it!

When hunting down management companies, really check out what they offer - if any suggestions are made of not telling your insurers, or anything that turns out to be deceiving, then walk away. Find a good, honest one and stay with them - you will be fine! If you really like the idea of having a private vehicle, then wait a few years and buy another just for you!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Go with a good management company - there are other posts on this subject that help you pin point them.
> 
> Any vehicle we hire sub contract has owner stipulations and these are adhered to - we don't send ours to glastonbury, but if you wish to then it can go, but if you wish not - then it doesn't!! The choice is yours and we are trustworthy enough and honest enough to adhere to that.
> 
> ...


The basis of that is pretty much as I said - two I know of went to Glastonbury and they both came back as clean (if not cleaner) as they went out.

It's all a risk (as is life in general) but not a life threatening one like crossing the road.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> On a brand new van or used with a manufacturers warranty, hiring it out will invalidate the warranty.
> 
> Peter


And if nothing else, the reason for THAT should mean something to the OP .


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Motorhome for Hire*

Ours went to Glasto this year - we netted almost £700 for the week. (Wed to Tues)

#1 Daughter was NOT impressed - she was camping there while our hirers had a bit of luxury - but she's young and can deal with it...

Anyway

It came back in good nick with all the spoons and cups present

It was clean enough (cleaner than we would bother with...)

No dings, no hassle.

I had to take 2 days off work (no financial penalty - but) to do hand/take over mid-week.

We rented through a well known agency (MHG) who sponsor a section of this website. (I think?)

They looked after us very well as first time "vanlords"

Our hirer is/was a GP

There were no problems.

Will we hire again?

Well, probably - NO

Why (not)?

Becuse of the hassle of taking all your "special stuff" out and replaciong with generic kit

So instead of your own special beer glasses, wine glases, BBQ (Cadac) etc etc you end upw with ordinary kit

You have to (we chose to) replace with lower grade, our more robust, certainly less emotive, kit.

Then you have to put all your good gear back again - and you will forget something vital that will seriously mar your next personal use of the van.

I disabled the Sat TV - couldn't bear to think of a ham fisted hirer winding the dish up and/or leaving it up while hammering along...

I put in a basic gas bbq

I bought new pans and kettle instead of issuing my "biker camping" pans that we used to use.

We bought new cutlery, new crockery (melamine) etc etc

We bought brand new quilts and pillows (and sheets/covers)

Otherwise it was no hassle - and it's only a vehicle - but somehow I need my time and peace of mind more than the cash.

We (swmbo and me - lesser mortal that I am) have discussed this and concluded that if a hire agent could give me (in Jan/Feb) a list of hires for the year, then it would be worthwhile (I know this isn't practical but stick with it...)

Otherwise - because we are still both working - IMHO - it's just too much hassle.

Hope this helps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Stuart,

I personally wouldn't hire mine out as I wouldn't fancy the idea of someone other than us using our precious pride and joy or sleeping in my bed but that's just me! :roll: Plus I would worry about people hiring it who had little or no experience of driving and using a motorhome. It took us a while to understand all the gadgets and gizmos of motorhome use when we got our first one and things like emptying the thetford, filling with water, leisure battery use, hot water and heating etc etc were all a mystery to we novices back then! I know you soon pick all that technical stuff up but I just wouldn't fancy over a period of time lots of different 'newbies' learning how to with our vehicle somehow! :roll: :roll: However, for those folk who are less concerned about such matters and who are not as emotionally attached to their vehicle as I and others are to their vehicles (I know that sounds really sad to think that I have actually formed an emotional attachment with an inanimate object  ) then I can see the financial and logical sense of hiring theirs out. Like I say - hiring our baby out is not for me but for those who just see their motorhome as a means to an end and who have decided that they wish to hire their vehicle out and make some extra cash then it could be a good idea, especially as the cost of a motorhome is rather a big lay out for something that may be stood around not in use on a regular basis. Just make sure that every scenario is covered legally and that you have adequate insurance cover etc. and fingers crossed you could actually be making your new motorhome earn its keep????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keep us all informed of your decision though and if you decide to hire it out it would be interesting to hear how you get on and if those that hire it do indeed look after it etc.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Hire*

Absolutely NO WAY even Val has to be invited on board and have her shoes and hands checked before entry. 

Steve


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> On a brand new van or used with a manufacturers warranty, hiring it out will invalidate the warranty.
> 
> Peter


My motorhome is an ex-hire (although it was only hired out a handfull of time in the 6 months before I bought it)

I havent had any issues with Warranty claims

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dcummin said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > On a brand new van or used with a manufacturers warranty, hiring it out will invalidate the warranty.
> ...


Ditto 
1 was ex-hire & out of warranty anyway

2 has not had any warranty issues (yet), I'll cross that bridge if and when I come to it. The dealer I bought from is aware of the situation, as are the insurers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hire*

Try hiring the Hymer 1994 out?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no doubt that some may come back fine from glasto, but some owners do not want to take the risk - their choice and we stick with it!

As for people getting used to driving etc and the workings of the motorhomes, We give a 30 minute tuition session to show them the ropes on driving. They get an hour or two with us there in the general workings of the equipment. Each vehicle ours or an owners has a specific step by step manual, simplified, in each van - and to the best of my knowledge, we are the only ones who operate a 24 hr support centre just in case they get stuck!

I agree - time is the biggest thing - people think renting out their motor home is easy, but the time it takes!!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

That letter in August MMM referred to is well worth a read. Actually making enough return frim hires to offset extra depreciation / wear and tear seems to be a challenge, at least for that owner. 

Anyhow for me one attraction of a MH compared with staying in a B&B or hotel is knowing that our bed is exclusively ours and hasn't been recently occupied by randoms exchanging their bodily fluids and parasites. Yukk. 8O 


SD


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

There is no real depreciation in hire - purely because the vehicle pays for itself in two years max! If you consider that you effectively have had a 'free' motorhome, then where is the depreciation? You have not paid for it, it has paid for itself! 

As for bodily fluids, all motorhomes have and use mattress protectors! Keep a clean van and so will they!

Fear is a funny thing, and it may not suit everyone! There are a thousand excuses but not one good reason!


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I can only comment with the experiences of a friend of mine who hires his out. It is hired out through a company, so far he has hired out about 5 times, on 4 occassions it has come back damaged, some not serious, loose trim etc, but some more extensive, damaged door due to hitting the mirror hard which inturn damaged the door, heater pulled of wall ( looks like it was stood on to try and repair the Heki that they had broken), damaged skirt due to backed into something. Interior dashboard scuffs ( looks like feet ) etc etc. In fact one claim is going through court due to the claim more than the deposit retained.
If you can divorce yourself from the vehicle and treat it as a hunk of metal to hire out, it could be worth it, otherwise...................!!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

As I keep saying - Choose your management company wisely! There are those out there that really don't care and will hire to anyone and everyone!

I cannot understand why it has had to go to court???

If any vehicle is damaged then it immeaditaely gets repaired - it is of no consequence if it exceeds the deposit. Any damge is repaired, proffessionally and properly! The damage deposit covers minor damage, or the excess for an insurance claim! It is an unscruopulous company that leaves an owner in that position!

All I can assume is, that the company he was using are not properly insured, or their insurers have not given permission for that vehicle to be on their insurance under their scheme - or more like, they have huge claims records because they hire to anyone that has a bit of cash!!

I know with us, we turn away quite a few because they are not suitable, or they do not pass our security checks - (and we have security checks!! lol!)
Every vehicle is treated as our own, and they are covered as well as our own.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there an age limit on the van. Not drivers but the age of the van itself?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

riverboat2001 said:


> Is there an age limit on the van. Not drivers but the age of the van itself?


Not as such, they just harder to rent out and the possible fee obtainable is lower.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> Is there an age limit on the van. Not drivers but the age of the van itself?


You want to stay at least 2003 earliest. Under 5 is good! Older ones are no neccesarily a problem if they are good and clean and kept that way. We have a 2001 on our fleet, it is exceptionally clean, low mileage and always drops jaws when they see it! But that doesn't help matters when you tell them it is 8 years old! They envisage a tatty mouldy old thing! lol!

When they see it they are astounded! But for ease of hire, go for as new as possible without being new shape...for obvious reasons!! If i hired a vehicle from you and had saved all year, and the clutch or gearbox went, I would NOT be happy!! You have to put yourself in their shoes.....

Newish, clean and reliable. Service every 6 weeks, safety checks, full equipment, then the security, health and safety etc. Forms take forever! :roll:


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Interesting thread.
We hire 1970's VW type 2 Bay's and also hire on behalf of owners.
If you as most Bay owners think of your motorhome as your " Child " then hiring is not for you. If you can divorce yourself from the vehicle and look at it as a commodity, then you can make good money and offset the cost of ownership. You would not want to attempt this yourself. A good hire company will do everything for you in a reliable and professional way, they will look after the problems and cherish the customers, and if they don't offer 24 hour coverage, ( How can they dictate a problem will only occur from 9 to 5 )find one that does.
Re Hire and warranty. Go to a good reputable company and you will have no problems at all. You are purchasing your Motorhome from them, not the manufacturer.
Good luck with the new venture.
PS
We had 11 vans at Glatosto, nearly all mature, profesional people. All returned as they should when they should.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all
Am very new to this - but would any recommend a good 'agent'?
Am looking at making the change from a caravan to a motorhome- and want to rent it out...
Thanks


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

*Motorhome Hire*

Hi I'd be happy to help, if you'd like to give me a call (details can be found in my profile). Or send me a pm.
Jenny


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There are a lot of people saying "NO"

and most of them are correct because they have purchased their MH's for their use and purchased to how they want to feel in their MH.

If from the outset you are purchasing the MH to hire out then there is not any emotional connection, it becomes a business decision where the emotion should be taken out of the purchase.

I would say if you are going to go down this route, be very specific in what you want to achieve and ensure you get good quality advise from the people that have and are still doing this.

Good luck in your venture.

Steve


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Motorhome Hire*



xploreit said:


> Hi I'd be happy to help, if you'd like to give me a call (details can be found in my profile). Or send me a pm.
> Jenny


Thanks Jenny - I'll probably do that... hoping to be in possession of the MH by early next week...


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like to own a motorhome and maybe this is the route to acheive it. If there is a substantial insurance offset and a deposit I would have thought that this would have made most people behave sensibly.

Also most people are pretty decent in my dealings with them. I know if I took out somebodies motorhome on hire personally I would be terrified of damaging it would treat it with great care. I would be so upset if I damaged it by accident.... 

When I have stayed in country cottages I always leave them as I found them, more so than my own home. I am sure that I am not alone in that, people are generally okay

What I have found if you approach people in a positive way you usually get the best out of them.. approach them in a suspicious way and they are more likely to behave badly


----------



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think people would treat it as their own......nobody looks after your van better than you do.
We have an Auto Sleeper Executive and it took us almost a year to figure out all the wee fiddly bits and how to operate them........
can you imagine someone learning it all in 1 week ?
WD


----------



## Campervanholiday (May 27, 2010)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> I have no doubt that some may come back fine from glasto, but some owners do not want to take the risk - their choice and we stick with it!
> 
> As for people getting used to driving etc and the workings of the motorhomes, We give a 30 minute tuition session to show them the ropes on driving. They get an hour or two with us there in the general workings of the equipment. Each vehicle ours or an owners has a specific step by step manual, simplified, in each van - and to the best of my knowledge, we are the only ones who operate a 24 hr support centre just in case they get stuck!
> 
> I agree - time is the biggest thing - people think renting out their motor home is easy, but the time it takes!!


Hi, I can't PM you for some reason, could you let me know more about what you do please, I'm interested to rent my van out with a quality agent? I'm on laraalison at hotmail dot co dot uk


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Campervanholiday said:


> Hi, I can't PM you for some reason, could you let me know more about what you do please, I'm interested to rent my van out with a quality agent? I'm on laraalison at hotmail dot co dot uk


The reason is because you haven't paid your £10 and got a little crown next to your username.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We wouldnt hire ours out personally but that's because we use it so much and it was bought for soley for our own and our family's use, plus I wouldn't fancy strangers sleeping in our beds, using our loo etc PLUS I wouldn't relish the prospect of having to go to the bother of continually moving our personal possesions in and out of our motorhome every time it was booked out to a customer! 

However, I can see the sense in hiring your motorhome out for those people who maybe do not have quite so much leisure time to spare and decide that instead of their vehicle standing there doing nothing, they wish to make their vehicle earn it's keep! What a great way to help finance such a high valued expenditure too, especially if it means they can probably stretch their budget that little bit further and purchase a nicer motorhome as a result. 

I suppose it's like everything in this life, we all have our own thoughts on such matters and for what it's worth I don't think there's a right or wrong way - just different ways of looking at things!

Sue


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I would agree with Steve (Steco).

If you view your motorhome as an 'asset', then hire it out.

If you view your beloved camper as a personal possession that brings you joy every time you see it, then let nobody drive it except yourself!

Taking your stuff out when it goes on hire is easy - most of the contents are required for the hirer anyway, the rest - clothes and some food mainly take minutes to remove. But remember that the bedding needs to be washed and changed, the van needs to be cleaned inside and out, and you need to check that everything works as it should.

The beds and toilet thing is no different to sleeping in a hotel or B&B.

I allow 1 day to prepare my vans for hire, not including the handover, and assuming that I don't find any problems.

If your van is under 3500kg, you can get day insurance HERE. There is a specific statement in their terms that says this insurance is suitable for hiring a motorhome.

HTH

David


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Taking your stuff out when it goes on hire is easy - most of the contents are required for the hirer anyway, the rest - clothes and some food mainly take minutes to remove. But remember that the bedding needs to be washed and changed, the van needs to be cleaned inside and out, and you need to check that everything works as it should.
> 
> The beds and toilet thing is no different to sleeping in a hotel or B&B.
> 
> David


Hee hee - you ain't seen our MH David - it would take me a whole day to clear my clobber out! :lol: Seriously though, if hiring your MH out is a route a person wishes to go down, then I am sure they would kit their motorhome out in a manner that would make such a task a lot simpler than someone like me and I wish them every success with it!

As for beds and loos etc - you are quite right and it is no different to sleeping in a bed in a hotel / B&B or to using a public toilet etc! I think it's entirely a personal thing really and I'm not suggesting for one moment that everyone feels the same way and I appreciate that most people dont have a problem with such things!

Sue


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > Taking your stuff out when it goes on hire is easy - most of the contents are required for the hirer anyway, the rest - clothes and some food mainly take minutes to remove. But remember that the bedding needs to be washed and changed, the van needs to be cleaned inside and out, and you need to check that everything works as it should.
> ...


Sue, we are in agreement really! I'd guess that you are in the "If you view your beloved camper as a personal possession that brings you joy every time you see it, then let nobody drive it except yourself" camp 

Me, I'm a miserable Scot, so it's just an asset that gives me free holidays!

It's so important that people work this out from their own feelings before embarking on this type of venture though, especially if it's to justify the cost of the motorhome in the first place. (and I'm not suggesting this is the case for the OP).

David


----------

